# snuggle wool car seat cover



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/SnuggleWool-Infant-Seat-Cover-Universal/dp/B000H46Z08/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1301747059&sr=8-3Is this safe? I think it looks really cozy but is it too fluffy and compressable for safe use in a car seat?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Nothing that goes under the baby or between the baby and the straps or the baby and the seat in any way is safe.

So no way.

-Angela


----------



## Naturallove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegna*
> 
> Nothing that goes under the baby or between the baby and the straps or the baby and the seat in any way is safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomhide (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello...I had also snuggle wool car seat cover and it is very safe.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomhide*
> 
> Hello...I had also snuggle wool car seat cover and it is very safe.


Not if you're using it during car trips....


----------



## Naturallove (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama2soren*
> 
> Not if you're using it during car trips....


That is true. If you wanted it to use in the seat for the baby when the baby isn't in the car, then it would be safe. Although, I would recommend getting a lamb skin rug or blanket instead so, baby isn't in the seat too much.

However, it is NEVER safe to put anything aftermarket product between the child and the car seat. This is what car-safety.org has to say about it:

"*Can I use an infant head support? Is it OK to put a padded cushion under the child for comfort?*

Generally, NO. Unless such items come with the carseat or are recommended by the manufacturer of the carseat as an accessory, do not use them. Aftermarket pads and cushions are not tested with the seat and any compressible material inside the harness may allow for more slack in the restraint. With a small infant, it is usually OK to put a rolled towel or receiving blanket along the sides of the head (outside the harness straps) to keep it upright. You may also put a rolled towel between a small infant and the crotch strap if there is a large gap, though you should never put towels or pads under a child in a carseat."


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

I got one for my first babe and did use it in the carseat because I didn't know any better. Honestly, it doesn't fit a bucket that well, it's too long. Then when I changed my son to his Radian, the cover was too short so I started using it in the stroller instead and it is FABULOUS for that. If you think about it, babies have much more need for warmth in a stroller than in a car seat. So if you plan on using a stroller I would get it for that but get one of those 'shower cap' style covers for the carseat. Like this.


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Does that mean the "bundle me" would also be considered unsafe? Wow I see those all the time! Bear with me I'm new to the world of car seat safety.


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

Good to know it didn't fit the infant seat or the radian well since those are what I am planning to buy.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boater*
> 
> Does that mean the "bundle me" would also be considered unsafe? Wow I see those all the time! Bear with me I'm new to the world of car seat safety.


Yes! I see them ALL of the time here, too. Here's one good reason why they are quite unsafe. That blog post focuses mainly on the bulk/compression issue. The Bundle me's can also bend the harness out of position near the child's shoulders. They say they are "crash tested," which even safety-conscious parents assume means that they are safe to use in car seats. But, the fact is that there is no standard for crash testing after-market car seat accessories like this. Crash testing with no actual standard for safety is useless. Almost all car seat manufacturers will mention in the manuals not to use any sort of after-market accessory, including things items like Bundle me's, extra infant head support things, etc, because these things can affect how well the harness will fit the child and how the seat will perform in a crash.

A nice cozy wool or fleece blanket tucked around baby after he's already been snuggly strapped in is a cheap, safe, and effective way to keep him warm in the cold winter months. And, it's easier to take off when the baby goes inside somewhere warm! Tightly rolled receiving blankets tucked around the baby's sides and head (again, after the baby is already buckled in safely) can provide that snuggly support that tiny infants like.


----------

